# FE Exam in October 2009



## K Doan (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi, i'm having the same problems like you used to have last summer when you posted this topic. Except! I just graduated on Dec 2008, and now planning on taking the FE on Oct 2009, some of the topics are still fresh in my mind, but it's only a few. I'm afraid that i don't have enough time to Review all materials for this test, and the problems that i have is my problem solving skill are slower than other examinees. I never take this test before and also hear a lot of comments about it (positive and negative). I have enougth study materials already, but unfornately don't know where to start, and what strategies, to apply, etc.. any advise will help!

Thank you in advance!

K. Doan

PS: I planned to take the Civil Disipline in the P.M section.


----------



## ARmaryland (Feb 18, 2009)

I recommend (1) www.eitexam.com, (2) KNOW your way around the NCEES Handbook so you can get to the section/page you need when you need it, and (3) study, study, study. I've been out of school for 20 yrs and that's the strategy I used in Oct 2008 and passed on my first attempt.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Feb 19, 2009)

K. Doan,

There are two free review courses you could check out. This is the advice Mike gave me:

I suggest that you try out the free FE video lectures from TAMU at this link:

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...ws/FEreview.htm

The Thermo, Statics and Chem lectures are excellent. Prior to watching the videos print out the lecture notes. They also have a link at the bottom of the page for addtional intro Chem lectures.

Also try this free interactive FE review from Univ. of Oklahoma

http://www.feexam.ou.edu/

But in my opinion the FERM does the best job of preparing you for the FE.

Everyone prepares differently. I am a repeat taker due to sit again in April. I took the FE in Oct., but didn't pass. I am mainly studying the FERM. I am using some of the review courses from TAMU like Chemistry and Thermo. Do lots of practice test and watch your time. Don't get discourage or overwhelmed just study and try to get them concepts of how to do the problems with just the review manual.


----------



## K Doan (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank You For those wonderful advise guys


----------



## melady (Apr 20, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> K. Doan,
> There are two free review courses you could check out. This is the advice Mike gave me:
> 
> I suggest that you try out the free FE video lectures from TAMU at this link:
> ...



Thank you for the sites. Although the first one has been disabled, the second one is a great tool. Thank you again.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Apr 20, 2009)

melady said:


> Thank you for the sites. Although the first one has been disabled, the second one is a great tool. Thank you again.


Try this and if it doesn't work go to the FE Review Course - Free &amp; Online topic (http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=5039) and click on the link it works fine. Sorry about that. Good luck in your prep. I will sit again on Sat. I have been studying for this thing now over a year and I still feel under prepared. You just cannot master all these topics, but I am going to try my best and shoot for 100%.

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...ws/FEreview.htm


----------



## SparksFlyingPE (Jul 4, 2009)

I tell this to all my coworkers who are preparing for the EIT:

Study and know the basics well, of course. But, the real trick to the EIT is to read the problem carefully, then eliminate answers. You know how when you're studying and taking the practice exams, you work the entire problem through? Well, in the exam you don't have time for that. But don't get scared, you almost never need to do that. What you do is eliminate the answers that are ridiculous - there are usually two, and you can figure them out after reading the problem carefully. Cross out the ridiculous answers. Then start solving the problem JUST until you get enough info to eliminate one of the remaining two answers (i.e. you know it can't be a negative answer, it would be in the fourth quadrant, it's not oscillating, it's a cosine function, etc). I passed on the first try using this strategy.

Best of luck to you, and you know more than you think you do. It will come back to you, just keep going.


----------



## progressive (Aug 4, 2009)

SparksFlying said:


> I tell this to all my coworkers who are preparing for the EIT:Study and know the basics well, of course. But, the real trick to the EIT is to read the problem carefully, then eliminate answers. You know how when you're studying and taking the practice exams, you work the entire problem through? Well, in the exam you don't have time for that. But don't get scared, you almost never need to do that. What you do is eliminate the answers that are ridiculous - there are usually two, and you can figure them out after reading the problem carefully. Cross out the ridiculous answers. Then start solving the problem JUST until you get enough info to eliminate one of the remaining two answers (i.e. you know it can't be a negative answer, it would be in the fourth quadrant, it's not oscillating, it's a cosine function, etc). I passed on the first try using this strategy.
> 
> Best of luck to you, and you know more than you think you do. It will come back to you, just keep going.



This is what I heard the classes (some of them) show you, is that right? How to eliminate the wrong answers and narrow it down? Anyone take any of the classes know what I'm talking about? What I would give to just look at the problem and immediately eliminate a couple answers........


----------

